
Learning to Code? Get off my lawn. - prajjwal
http://programmingisterrible.com/post/59675545557/learning-to-code-get-off-my-lawn
======
userulluipeste
I guess I qualify for "the monks in their monasteries" group because I'm
"complaining" about the "plebeians". It isn't though because of the reasons
that the article pointed out. I am annoyed most of the time because now and
again the new wanna-be material keeps pushing for stupid things, or merely
stupid ideas. And the worst part is when it's based on just political, and not
some practical useful reasons. Of course, in time enough information gets its
permit from their patience and things get better. We have to admit though -
the phenomenon I'm complaining about didn't happened in '70s, '80s, or even
'90s. It happened only recently, with the entrance-bar set on low. Overall,
the entrance accessibility is a good thing for the industry and humanity, but
the "monks" are the ones paying the price. This, I think is the other side of
the story that the article is trying to tell.

